# Possibly my favorite



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

This is possibly my favorite picture of me and Dozer. I had just gotten home from a Christmas party and feeling pretty good, decided to take pics with my dogs. LOL










Oh and just so I am not leaving the others out:

Here is me and Hunter










And Sargie










the little snake went in to an attack kiss on my neck so I was recoiling from the tickles. 











Ok, I promise no more pics of me LOL...just the boys


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

aww, great pics! Lots of puppy love there! lol


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Nice pics-- I like the one of you and Dozer, too--- he has such a mastiff smile on.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

The pictures are very sweet!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Awww very cute pics. We don't care, we can look at your mug along with your dogs


----------

